# Fred's in the "doghouse"



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

Fred, my best mate and faithfull companion is in trouble with the neighbours.

Their cat strayed onto our drive, Fred saw him and they both took off like dragsters.

Anyway, when I caught up with them the moggy was 20ft up a tree and Fred was keeping guard waiting for him to come down, lol


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

cats fault fred proteting his place


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

you can shoot it down lol


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

good boy fred,hope u fed him the cat jack??


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> good boy fred,hope u fed him the cat jack??


lol


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

for a minute, I imagined a human friend of yours causing all this chaos . Good thing your dog was doing what he was meant to do lol. Can't blame him for that.


----------

